# DOHA | Lusail City - World Cup 2022 Prepartion | U/C



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

As part of the world cup mega project developments, Qatar planned the construction of Lusail city, with initial cost of 45 billions $, over an area of 38 km².
Beside that, the city will have the largest world cup venue( the Lusail Stadium), the city is also planned to be the most technologically advanced area in the world.
The most significant areas within the city are: Lusail plaza towers, Lusail boulevard, Place Vendome shopping mall, Qeaifan Island water park, Marina District and Lusail Stadium.

list of projects:
1_ *Lusail towers plaza: 4 towers 300+
2_ Place Vendome
3_ Lusail stadium
4_ Lusail boulevard
5_ Al Seef: waterfront towers
6_ Lusail marina towers*
_________A: Kataara twin towers
_________B: Doha | Rosewood Doha twin tower- world cup 2022- 170 m | U/C
7_ *Qetaifan island:* towers(hotels residential), waterpark, beach-front
8_ 4 residential districts: A:*Yasmeen city*








DOHA | Rosewood Doha Twin Towers | 168m x 2 | 40 fl | 37...


The tower is located in Lusail Marina, part of Lusail district development project for the world cup 2022. main thread for Lusail: DOHA | Lusail City - World Cup 2022 Prepartion | U/C Arab Engineering Bureau’s design concept for the Rosewood Hotel & Branded Residences is based on the...




www.skyscrapercity.com






























































*lusail plaza towers*























*Place Vendome*

















*Lusail boulevard*
















*Qetaifan Island water park*









*Marina District: crescent shape twin towers
















Lusail Stadium








*


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Lusail towers plaza: completion by 2022*
the area will contain 70 stories twin towers, and 50 stories twin towers, the towers will be surrounding the central plaza. Each tower will have a mini-district-block of buildings connnected to it. A a subterranean highway will run through the plaza .






















































































*site progress
2016








2018*









2020 November








2021 January









2021 August


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Place Vendome: completion by 2022




































*








































site progress


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Place Vendome*


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

more pictures from the interior of *Place Vendome























the public squares 














*























*theme park*









*botanic garden*









*the canal*


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

wow, what a show to reveal the design of Lusail stadium


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

great animation of the construction of Lusail towers


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*ّLusail stadium: completion 2022*


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Lusail construction progress















the orange is Luasail tower plaze
the purple is the Boulevard


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*waterfront towers: Burj Damac Seaviews*

source: www.damacproperties.com
*


































*


















































progress


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*waterfront towers: Skala*
Skalais a water Front Tower with private beach access that consists of 28 floors looking over Qetiafan Island. Skala accommodates 183 apartments and duplexes.
A residential tower located on the edge of the Arabian Gulf in the heart of Lusail.
PROPERTY LAYOUT:
• Open living and dining area
• Open layout kitchen
• Master bedroom with attached bathroom and dressing room
• Second bedroom with attached bathroom and dressing room
• Third bedroom with attached bathroom and dressing room
• Guest toilet
• Laundry room

FACILITIES:
• Infinity pool
• State of the art gym
• BBQ areas
• Kids’ playground
• Cafes and restaurants will provide 5 stars’ service to all residents.


























































source: propertyhuntergroup.com


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*waterfront district: **north Seef Lusail complex.*















































progress






















































source: propertyhuntergroup.com


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Yasmeen City: completion by 2022*































































































































































































































































source: facebook.com/ArianeRealEstate


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

yasmeen city


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Northern Qetaifan Isalnd district: completion 2022:*
unique features: *Qetaifan waterpark* and *16 floating hotels *that can accomdate up to *1600 guest








*







































































































*Linear canal*








*Retails*
















*beach-club*










































www.qetaifanprojects.com


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> *Yasmeen City: completion by 2022*
> View attachment 2086837
> 
> View attachment 2086911
> ...


Stunning


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> View attachment 2143412
> 
> View attachment 2143415


My most hated buildings in whole of Lusail. It's simply rubbish. The mix of colours, materials and different shapes makes me sick.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Northern Qetaifan Island district:*
































































twitter.com/ProjectsQatar


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Lusail Expressway: *Winner of the 2018 ENR Global Best Road/Highway Project Award.



















*


----------

